

Blockbuster: for sale $290M - yoda_sl
http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/21/news/companies/blockbuster/

======
yoda_sl
It will be interesting to see if anyone will go for it... Netflix and Redbox
did win a long battle.

------
rhizome
Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of people.

